

My HN Dinner Party #1 - shalmanese
http://blog.bumblebeelabs.com/hacker-news-dinner-party-1/

======
davidw
Huh. Anyone stops by the Venice/Padova area of Italy is welcome to a good
dinner with plenty of meat: homemade ragu` (not that crappy brand of sickly
tomato sauce sold in the US) with egg pasta, grilled meat, plenty of red wine.

I guess I could come up with something vegetarian under extreme duress;-)

~~~
bemmu
If on an impulse I would fly from Finland, you'll cook for me? Who else is
coming! Or if anyone wants to come here, I can offer reindeer meat with
lingonberries and mashed potatos, complete with Finnish vodka.

~~~
davidw
Sure. We don't get many visitors these days, what with having a baby and not
as much social life as in the past. And my wife and I both enjoy meeting
people from various places a great deal (indeed, this is something that I
think we would sorely miss were we to move back to the west coast of the US).

------
Jun8
Looking at pictures of the first two dishes made me realize how important
lighting is for food photos to look appetizing.

~~~
stingraycharles
Yep. I recently saw the lighting setup of one of my favorite cooking websites,
FXcuisine.com:

[http://fxcuisine.com/zoom-
image.asp?image=http://images.fxcu...](http://fxcuisine.com/zoom-
image.asp?image=http://images.fxcuisine.com/blogimages/italian-cuisine/ragu-
bolognese/ragu-bolognese-33-1000.jpg&t=)

It's amazing how professional it looks, but then again, the pictures always
look delicious.

~~~
weaksauce
White balance is super important as well as a shadows to give you good depth
and texture to the dish. Leaving those out is like leaving the chicken out of
chicken noodle soup.

------
jmathai
Looks awesome. I'm anxious for the Sunnyvale edition! :)

------
follower
I only just saw this via the link to Party #2, but actually found myself
reading a cooking related post which is unusual. I enjoyed your writing style.

